# Days on a 1 lb. Coleman propane tank?



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

0.25 lbs per person per day is a fairly conservative estimate, 0.2 would probably be fine, unless it gets super windy.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Amazon.com : Flame King YSN10LBa 11 Pound Propane Tank Cylinder with Type 1 OPD Valve, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Flame King YSN10LBa 11 Pound Propane Tank Cylinder with Type 1 OPD Valve, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

BenSlaughter said:


> Amazon.com : Flame King YSN10LBa 11 Pound Propane Tank Cylinder with Type 1 OPD Valve, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Flame King YSN10LBa 11 Pound Propane Tank Cylinder with Type 1 OPD Valve, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> ...


+1 for the 11 pound tank, 4 people for 4 days and 3 nights and we have yet to use more than about half the tank


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I once heard a Coleman stove puts out 10,000 btu’s with both burners on high and that a cylinder will last one hour.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Gremlin said:


> I once heard a Coleman stove puts out 10,000 btu’s with both burners on high and that a cylinder will last one hour.


....if it doesn't freeze up, first.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I have seen them freeze up when the not attached correctly. The regulator is designed to hold the bottle upright, at an angle to burn the vapor. Inverted, they will freeze.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

1lbers have about 21K of BTUs in them so your napkin math above is close. The advice on an 11lb or even 5lb tank is the way to go. They're refillable, give you a buffer and aren't that big to store. Plus you can run a blaster or larger device on those unlike the 1lber. 1 gallon of PROPANE is roughly 91k BTUs. Convert tank size to gallons of fuel and go from there. Other factors like air temp and vaporization rate can matter but the larger the tank the less it matters in small appliances like stoves.


----------



## westernCOboater (Aug 20, 2018)

theusualsuspect said:


> 1lbers have about 21K of BTUs in them so you're napkin math above is close. The advice on an 11lb or even 5lb tank is the way to go. They're refillable, give you a buffer and aren't that big to store. Plus you can run a blaster or larger device on those unlike the 1lber. 1 gallon of PROPANE is roughly 91k BTUs. Convert tank size to gallons of fuel and go from there. Other factors like air temp and vaporization rate can matter but the larger the tank the less it matters in small appliances like stoves.


We are pretty stuffed into canoes so space is tight. We’ve got 6 full days on the water. It’s to carry the big containers. 2x1lbr’s/day sounds high. My stove is VERY efficient and highly controllable compared to my old Coleman. Plus we can use fire pan grill for some meal cooking like on steak night.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

To be safe I would take 1 per day...........but I doubt you will use more than 4. More like 3.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I bought a 5 pound tank this year and did 2 x 3 night trips and only used about 3 pounds. No elaborate meals though.


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

We used 4 on the MF in August (8 day trip) and we had 7 people.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Five people and four days plus Day Zero before launch for coffee. Two one-gallon bottles to fuel a two burner Coleman stove and Woodland Power Stove. At the end of the trip, one bottle was empty. The other was not. We drank a lot of coffee.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Given the output of the Everest and the size of your group one bomb per day doesn't sound excessive. My guess is you won't use them all, but I'd rather have a little left over than run out on day six because someone left a burner on. I know you don't have room for an eleven pound tank, but what about a five pounder? Would easily tuck into a bow or stern, and filling it costs about the same as ONE green bomb. I use one with my Everest and it's the cats.


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

Some stoves are way more efficient in burning propane. You need to look at the heating element. I think I used a camp chef stove once and it really went through the fuel.


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Western, you are the only one who knows what you cook and how you cook it and how you manage cleanup for dishes. The usual suspect has the right approach on this. The Everest has two 20,000 btu burners. If both are on full blast it will only run for 1/2 hour on one cylinder. If you dial it down you might get 2 or more hours. Despite the marketing hype, it wasn't really designed to run on a green cylinder. I own one and have run it for 30 plus days a year for the past 6-7 years. In that time I have had two regulators crap out. Always bring a spare regulator. I always run mine on larger tanks. For about 4 years I tracked fuel usage. It ranged from .16 lbs per person per day to .27 (winter trip). Average was a little over .2/person/day. I like the stove a lot. It has enough power that you can get away without a blaster. It simmers fine and cooks everything that I want to cook. 

I have been doing a lot of canoeing the past few years and I find the Everest is just too bulky. I switched to a Kovea slim twin. It has two 10500 btu burners. It is sized perfectly for groups of up to 6 or 8. It is only 1 3/4 in thick and fits great in a small dry box that I put in my canoe. We never cook breakfast. We only heat up a pot of water for coffee and instant oatmeal if people want it. We also never cook lunch, and we do fairly simple dinners. In addition we usually grill on our fire pan (the fancy light one with the mesh bottom. I love that thing.) one or two nights. We also do our dishes as efficiently as possible. We often use filtered drinking water so we don't have to fully boil it, and if we do a seal a meal, we use that hot water for dishes. 

I have done two 6 day trips this past year with 6 people and only used 2 green cylinders for the whole trip. Still had some left in the second cylinder. On a canoe trip I like the green cylinders because they weigh one pound empty and 2 pounds full. A five pound tank weighs almost 10 pounds empty and 15 pounds full. I can haul the fuel I need for less weight with the green cylinders. You can also spread them around and fit them in anywhere as needed. 

I recommend you cook some practice meals in your backyard and see what your actual fuel usage is including cleanup. Then you will have a better idea of what you need to bring.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I use green bombs for overnights and car camping. Usually burn through a bit less than 1/day for coffee, breakfast, dinner, and minimal dishes.

On a big group trip with a full dish line heated on a blaster, it's more like 3-4#/day heating 2 chickies twice a day (plus the 1#/day for breakfast/dinner).

IMHO chickie/dish line use makes a vast difference in propane usage.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm a big fan of pot cozies to stretch the propane on canoe trips and allow a single burner as well.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

ski_it said:


> I'm a big fan of pot cozies to stretch the propane on canoe trips and allow a single burner as well.


Good tip.

Pots with heat exchangers on the bottom are also super efficient.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

As a family of 7, i think we can generally do a 3 day weekend on 1lb, with our partner stove. We cook breakfast, dinner, dishwater and occasionally lunch. We don't do coffee or hot cocoa, and those may be more fuel consumers. We tend to be on the light side with fuel consumption. It's been a few years since we've done that though. After getting tired of burning through bottles, I started refilling them and then I'd take a couple bottles since they weren't as full, but more recently, we got an 11# tank, and haven't looked back. It's still small, light, and holds a year's (30 nights) worth, so it works great for us.


----------

